# Position of niet and geen



## ElAjedrezEsLaVida

If I understand correctly, "niet" is only at the end of sentence when a definite direct object or indirect object is the predicate, but for adjectives, adverbs, and adverbial phrases, niet comes before said phrase?

E.g.:
Ik koop die boeken. 
Ik koop die boeken niet.
Die boeken koop ik niet.
Ik koop niet die boeken. (X)
Niet die boeken koop ik. (X)

Ik sta in de winkel.
Ik sta niet in de winkel.
Niet in de winkel sta ik.
Ik sta in de winkel niet. (X)
Niet sta ik in de winkel. (X)
Ik sta in niet de winkel. (X)
Ik niet sta in de winkel. (X)

And geen must always come before the direct object, but nowhere else?

Er zijn veel wijnen.
Er zijn geen wijnen.
Geen wijnen zijn er.
Er geen zijn wijnen. (X)
Er zijn wijnen geen. (X)

I was doing exercises, and only saw forms with the pattern without (X) (I do not know how to type green arrow and red mark).


----------



## NewtonCircus

ElAjedrezEsLaVida said:


> Niet in de winkel sta ik.
> Geen wijnen zijn er.



This is similar to Yoda saying "Message from the dark side, there is". Probably acceptable in poetry but not in normal conversations. The rest is correct. 



ElAjedrezEsLaVida said:


> Ik sta in de winkel, niet?



When punctuation is added, the above is acceptable. I hope you can spot the difference in meaning . 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## bibibiben

Context and intonation will make the sentence rejected by NewtonCircus acceptable:
Niet in de winkel sta ik. (Maar wel in de opslagruimte.)

True, non-native speakers having trouble finding the right intonation should be advised to say:
Ik sta niet in de winkel. (Maar wel in de opslagruimte.)

Or:
In de winkel sta ik niet. (Maar wel in de opslagruimte.)

This would definitely qualify as a Yoda sentence, though:
Niet sta ik in de winkel. 

On the other hand, this sentence would be perfectly acceptable:
Niet ik sta in de winkel. (Maar mijn neefje wel.)

More information can be found here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2604136.


----------



## Sjonger

bbibibiben schreef: 
Ik sta niet in de winkel. (Maar wel in de opslagruimte.) 

Ook kan: 
Ik sta niet in de winkel. (Ik zit altijd.)


----------



## Syzygy

Is er, om het negeerde werkwoord te beklemtonen, in de spreektaal ook niet "_Staan doe ik niet in de winkel._" / "_Niet staan doe ik in de winkel._", of gaan daar al tenen van krullen?


----------



## Sjonger

"Staan doe ik niet in de winkel" is grammaticaal wel juist, maar je moet er wel een vreemde context bij verzinnen om er een zinnige betekenis aan te geven. 
Eenzelfde constructie in een andere context wel logisch zijn: 
"Fietsen doe ik niet in New York" (veel te gevaarlijk).


----------



## bibibiben

Voor deze zin is ook wel een context te verzinnen:
_Niet staan doe ik in de winkel._
Bijvoorbeeld:
_A: Dus er zijn geen plekken waar je niet staat?
B: Niet staan doe ik in de winkel, maar op andere plekken zul je me altijd staand aantreffen._
Het is een zeer merkwaardig gesprek, dat wel.


----------



## Syzygy

Bij mij zijn er vast ook interferenties uit het Duits wat deze constructie betreft, daarom wist ik niet zeker of je het ook in het Nederlands zo kon zeggen. In jouw zin, bibibiben, ligt de klemtoon bij het spreken op _winkel_, toch? Aangezien dat het element is dat je vervolgens ontkent. Ik dacht meer aan een beklemtoonde negatie van het werkwoord, maar als ik het goed begrijp, kunnen zinnen zoals de volgende dus niet, of wel?
_A: Ik zag je gisteren de universiteit in gaan. Heb je er een college gevolgd?
B: Niet een college vólgen deed ik, maar er een géven. Ik ben er namelijk docent._


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, Syzygy, de klemtoon in mijn zin lag niet op _staan_, maar eerder op _niet_ en op _winkel_. 

Met de klemtoon op _staan _is ook wel een zin te bedenken, maar dan wel een samengestelde:
A: Hoezo ben je moe? Je hoeft alleen maar wat in de winkel te staan.
B:_ Niet staan doe ik in de winkel, maar juist keihard werken.

_Zonder die verklarende aanvulling na _winkel _zal A waarschijnlijk denken dat B een Yodazin aan het uitkramen is.

Deze zin kan (uiteraard) weer wel op zichzelf staan:
_Ik sta niet in de winkel. (Ik werk er juist keihard.)



_


----------



## Udo

Onlangs heb ik in een Nederlandse film deze zin gehoord: "Ik ben je dienaar niet." (Ik hoef je niet te bedienen). "Jij bent mijn vader niet." En andere soortgelijke zinnen ook. In het Duits zou deze constructie heel ouderwets klinken. Maar het lijkt dat dit wel bij de Nederlandse spreektaal hoort.


----------



## dutchneil13

Udo said:


> Onlangs heb ik in een Nederlandse film deze zin gehoord: "Ik ben je dienaar niet." (Ik hoef je niet te bedienen). "Jij bent mijn vader niet." En andere soortgelijke zinnen ook. In het Duits zou deze constructie heel ouderwets klinken. Maar het lijkt dat dit wel bij de Nederlandse spreektaal hoort.


Ja, dit is regulier Nederlands, vaak gebruikt in een wat dramatische/emotionele context - om de uitspraak extra te benadrukken.


----------



## Udo

Dankjewel voor jouw bevestiging.


----------



## bibibiben

De plaatsing van _niet_ achteraan is zelfs de norm in zinnen als deze. Neemt niet weg dat de variant met plaatsing van _niet_ direct achter de persoonsvorm ('ik ben niet de vader') al heel lang eveneens geaccepteerd is (al kunnen scherpslijpers er soms moeite mee hebben). Beide varianten kunnen vrijelijk in elke denkbare context gebruikt worden. Ook kan elk zinsdeel apart benadrukt worden:



*Ik* ben de vader niet (maar hij wel).
*Ik* ben niet de vader (maar hij wel).
Ik *ben* de vader niet.
Ik *ben* niet de vader.
Ik ben de *vader* niet (maar wel de oom).
Ik ben niet de *vader* (maar wel de oom).
Ik ben de vader *niet *(al dacht je van wel).
Ik ben *niet* de vader (al dacht je van wel).


----------

